# Could A Girlfriend Convince You Not To Use Steroids?



## Ace Corona (Jan 5, 2015)

For those who are on gear, is it possible that a girlfriend could convince you not to use steroids any more? What kind of a chick would she need to be to have that level of influence on you? Would she have to be a celebrity to sway your opinions, or just a really hot chick? Where would you draw the line? Would you break up with a chick if she tried to get you to quite steroids?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2015)

No chic can convince me to stop doing what I love. They never have, they never will.


----------



## bugman (Jan 5, 2015)

Why would she try to change you in the first place?  So I'd have to say..nope


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 5, 2015)

lol nope!!!!!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe for a blow job...and only for that day.


----------



## bvs (Jan 5, 2015)

She tried, we broke up


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 5, 2015)

As a wise man said: "The great drama of love lay in the fact that women love men for what they want them to be, but men don't change, and that men love women for what they are, and women change"


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2015)

nope...........................................................


----------



## Irish (Jan 5, 2015)

My misses gave me an ultimatum, cigars or gear. Safe to say I'm doing my first pin tonight lol.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 5, 2015)

Not gonna happen, Ace.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 5, 2015)

A girlfriend should not even know about it if at all possible.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 5, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> A girlfriend should not even know about it if at all possible.



I would follow this if you want to avoid problems in the future.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree Hunter there. A 'girlfriend' shouldn't know. Most women can't be trusted. I've heard stories where even the wife ratted husband out so, you have to be careful!
And Nope, i'm gonna do what I want to and if someone is stopping me to reach my goals then, they don't have to right to be in my life. 
Why are you letting someone manipulate you? Why would you want that in your life?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2015)

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe if i didn't have a penis.....


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> A girlfriend should not even know about it if at all possible.


When the time comes to exchange skeletons in the proverbial closet, a guy, and the woman for that matter, will know if they have the right mate.


----------



## Paolos (Jan 5, 2015)

NO FOR SURE! Like has been said already she really doesn't even need to know with a few exceptions. If you live together and pool your money
for the household expenses, I think she has a right to know (here come's the flames) but not the final decision. 

If you do live with her and are considering anabolics educate her so she understands the pros and cons.

Good luck!


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 5, 2015)

I tried to educate my wife and in the end it was pointless.  She loves me for me, no matter what.  Now seeing that I'm my own worst judge and I strive for perfection, I do it on my own.  I set goals and I accomplish them!!!  What she doesn't know won't hurt her.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 5, 2015)

If it meant that much to someone I really cared about I would. I went 28 years of my life without gear and I can manage the next 28 without it. I can still go to the gym as #teamnatty. There's other stuff in my life I can't go without, this isn't one of them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2015)

I would be curious what her reasons are for starters


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 5, 2015)

Gear up hoes down...Im to alpha and any girl Ive ever met knows this. To be honest...ive never met a girl who has really gave a shit. If she did then she forgets real quick when i get naked  

Im also a firm believer in females natural instinct to select the most suitable male for protection/saftey and security...to most women that is a strong confident man. If there ever was a girl to want me to quit she would be forced to make a decision on the spot...stay or leave.

I dont think there is anyone on the face of the earth that could get me to quit


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 5, 2015)

I did. Well everything but some test 

I came off everything for a long time while trying to have our second child. As soon as she got pregnant I started SPTRT. Lol. I did promise that's all I would use.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 5, 2015)

If you want to be the kind of man that gets dragged around by a girl, you can stop. But you'd set a bad precedent and then she'd tell you to stop something else. **** em, feed em fish heads. Be a nice and kind guy--like a muscular Mr. Rogers--and she'll hate you for it.  Be unrelentingly cruel, heavy-handed even, and you'll pull more tail that a retarded kid at a petting zoo. 

My girl was an ass this year and I cancelled Xmas and put the house up for sale. Now dinner is lovingly served whenever I stumble in drunk and covered with whore dust from "work."


----------



## shenky (Jan 5, 2015)

No, but I could convince her to get excited about my results.


----------



## Irish (Jan 5, 2015)

joliver said:


> If you want to be the kind of man that gets dragged around by a girl, you can stop. But you'd set a bad precedent and then she'd tell you to stop something else. **** em, feed em fish heads. Be a nice and kind guy--like a muscular Mr. Rogers--and she'll hate you for it.  Be unrelentingly cruel, heavy-handed even, and you'll pull more tail that a retarded kid at a petting zoo.
> 
> My girl was an ass this year and I cancelled Xmas and put the house up for sale. Now dinner is lovingly served whenever I stumble in drunk and covered with whore dust from "work."


A friend of mine acts like that with his misses. She once shouted at him that it was his turn to do the washing up. He threw a plate out of the window. She shut up pretty quickly after that!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 5, 2015)

Irish said:


> My misses gave me an ultimatum, cigars or gear. Safe to say I'm doing my first pin tonight lol.



**** i would offer my left nut in sacrifice,  I gotta have my sticks and pins haha


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2015)

joliver said:


> If you want to be the kind of man that gets dragged around by a girl, you can stop. But you'd set a bad precedent and then she'd tell you to stop something else. **** em, feed em fish heads. Be a nice and kind guy--like a muscular Mr. Rogers--and she'll hate you for it.  Be unrelentingly cruel, heavy-handed even, and you'll pull more tail that a retarded kid at a petting zoo.
> 
> My girl was an ass this year and I cancelled Xmas and put the house up for sale. Now dinner is lovingly served whenever I stumble in drunk and covered with whore dust from "work."


I just got a mental picture of Mr. Rodgers banging out some squats...ewwww!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 5, 2015)

Bunch of abusers


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Once again, Nobody needs to know your shit. Idgaf if her pussy is made of gold and tastes like skittles, she can kick rocks before someone gives me choices of what I can or can't do.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 6, 2015)

Btw....
Bitches love juice heads.

Are we allowed to say bitches?


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah you can say bitches


----------



## inhuman88 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I agree Hunter there. A 'girlfriend' shouldn't know. Most women can't be trusted. I've heard stories where even the wife ratted husband out so, you have to be careful!
> And Nope, i'm gonna do what I want to and if someone is stopping me to reach my goals then, they don't have to right to be in my life.
> Why are you letting someone manipulate you? Why would you want that in your life?



Go make me a sammich


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 6, 2015)

inhuman88 said:


> Go make me a sammich


You know where the fukkin leftovers are, go get me a bowl!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 6, 2015)

inhuman88 said:


> Go make me a sammich





Mrs.IH88 said:


> You know where the fukkin leftovers are, go get me a bowl!



You two know each other...lol!


----------



## m groove (Jan 6, 2015)

My girl doesn't mind me being on gear, she's actually all for it I even have her pin me... gotta love that.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 6, 2015)

I just started my first cycle, my wife doesn't know. She's not against the idea of being on Test for example. She would be more pissed off about the possibility of legal issues. 
If she finds out ill cross that bridge and educate her quickly and continue to do it. There WILL be a week where we won't speak but she'll get over it.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 6, 2015)

I started dating a girl while on a cycle. Quit a cycle due to injury/for her. She didn't know I was on. Then one day I told her I was on a cycle and she got upset. I broke her of the stereotypes and told her women can benefit from using things like anavar. She thought about it for a week and asked if I could get her some. Then it was all out, and now I'm allowed to shoot up as much as I want right in front of her while she's naked coming out the shower lol!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2015)

i wouldnt do jack shit for a girlfriend...for a wife then yes i would...now if the girlfriend gave insane head at best i would just lie and say i will stop baby..anything for you..baahahaha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm just gonna throw this out there, you guys do know steroids can fukk u up right? There are heqlth risks we take with using gear. So think about your wife or girlfriend not giving a fukk about your health. Kinda fukked up if you think about it like that huh?


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 6, 2015)

No..........


----------



## goodfella (Jan 6, 2015)

Tell your gf you want the money back for the set of tits you got her or the money for all the botox she's going to use later on.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 6, 2015)

stonetag said:


> You two know each other...lol!



Lol, we are married and have a kid 6mos old, lol


----------



## conroy1993 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ace Corona said:


> For those who are on gear, is it possible that a girlfriend could convince you not to use steroids any more? What kind of a chick would she need to be to have that level of influence on you? Would she have to be a celebrity to sway your opinions, or just a really hot chick? Where would you draw the line? Would you break up with a chick if she tried to get you to quite steroids?


No way as long as you don't get roid rage or it don't change your personality then they shoudnt try to controll what you do


----------



## AliCat (Jan 6, 2015)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I agree Hunter there. A 'girlfriend' shouldn't know. Most women can't be trusted. I've heard stories where even the wife ratted husband out so, you have to be careful!
> And Nope, i'm gonna do what I want to and if someone is stopping me to reach my goals then, they don't have to right to be in my life.
> Why are you letting someone manipulate you? Why would you want that in your life?



You forget.....we know everything, lol.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 6, 2015)

AliCat said:


> You forget.....we know everything, lol.


Lol, I did forget that!


----------



## Ace Corona (Jan 6, 2015)

As for me, if I was on I would try to keep it a secret, but if she found out and I really loved her and she wanted me to quit, I would consider doing that for her, but I would try to get her to change her mind.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 7, 2015)

**** bitches, acquire muscles.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 7, 2015)

Both my ex-wife and current gf knew/know.

Women here are *great* concerning integrity (not being a rat or ratting out in spite).

And I just said that about my bitchy ex-wife, so that says something.

Sorry to hear you men deal with shit women.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 7, 2015)

Ace Corona said:


> As for me, if I was on I would try to keep it a secret, but if she found out and I really loved her and she wanted me to quit, I would consider doing that for her, but I would try to get her to change her mind.



What's cool is a woman that truly loves you wouldn't mind the benefits of gear! XD

Strong "truly loves you" emphasis too.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ace Corona said:


> As for me, if I was on I would try to keep it a secret, but if she found out and I really loved her and she wanted me to quit, I would consider doing that for her, but I would try to get her to change her mind.


Convince her to run gear, DUH!


----------



## powermaster (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm one of the lucky ones I guess. My wife was a nurse and dealt a little with steroids so she was OK when I decided to run gear. She actually give me the shots. If it came down to  a divorce I would stop. Now if it was a gf she would have to really persuasive. That's if she found out...


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, but I wouldn't really stop, so check that no way.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 7, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Both my ex-wife and current gf knew/know.
> 
> Women here are *great* concerning integrity (not being a rat or ratting out in spite).
> 
> ...



My wife is amazing,  she wouldn't be concerned with the usage. She would be concerned with the legality of it. I know she "truly loves me" that why she wouldn't want me to go to jail. 
That's why she doesn't know...


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 7, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> My wife is amazing,  she wouldn't be concerned with the usage. She would be concerned with the legality of it. I know she "truly loves me" that why she wouldn't want me to go to jail.
> That's why she doesn't know...



I respect that. 

I fear "secrets" coming to light more, however!


----------



## Paolos (Jan 7, 2015)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> Convince her to run gear, DUH!



Just about to say that give her 10mg of Anavar and let the fun begin. My wife bitched about it for years but lost the battle.
Now she is drinking the KoolAid and using herself....Go Figure!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 7, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Just about to say that give her 10mg of Anavar and let the fun begin. My wife bitched about it for years but lost the battle.
> Now she is drinking the KoolAid and using herself....Go Figure!



Hahaha.. women are so against it until they try it.. but they'll go on juice diets and fast for a week because, that's even healthier.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jan 7, 2015)

Mrs.IH...love your traps...

Had to point that out


But to answer the question...no, a girl could not convince me. My fiancé actually supports it and has ran var herself and loved it. Her only concern with AAS is fertility. But we've discussed it and worse case scenario, we'll adopt.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2015)

My wife didn't want me to stop my last blast because she said I looked good.

Glad she is concerned with my health...


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 7, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My wife didn't want me to stop my last blast because she said I looked good.
> 
> Glad she is concerned with my health...



She must have saw that figure on your life insurance policy..........


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've got one now that's trying to convince me not to use "that stuff" again.  So I'll lie until it kills the relationship, then go find another one to lie to :32 (18):

Girlfriends don't need to know shit


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 8, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I've got one now that's trying to convince me not to use "that stuff" again.  So I'll lie until it kills the relationship, then go find another one to lie to :32 (18):
> 
> Girlfriends don't need to know shit



Fukking funny!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Next time she says Test is a steroid and it's sooo bad. Ask her what birth control is?!


----------



## Irish (Jan 8, 2015)

If she has a problem with you sticking stuff in your ass, just stick something in hers instead. I'm sure she will quickly change her mind


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

Not a gf. If my fiance wanted me to quit since I would be the father of her children I would consider quitting. Kinda like if my wife smoked and I asked her to quit...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Not a gf. If my fiance wanted me to quit since I would be the father of her children I would consider quitting. Kinda like if my wife smoked and I asked her to quit...



so you have a wife and a fiance????


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm just gonna throw this out there, you guys do know steroids can fukk u up right? There are heqlth risks we take with using gear. So think about your wife or girlfriend not giving a fukk about your health. Kinda fukked up if you think about it like that huh?



I agree with this, steroids are inherently dangerous, if done properly the dangers can get greatly minimized and I would preach that to the girl. So long as I'm single I'm willing to gamble a bit with my health, if I had a family to take care of things might be different.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

Jenner said:


> so you have a wife and a fiance????



Lmao those were theoretical situations. I'm single and will tell girls straight up I used gear. I tell all my friends I use gear, I just don't tell co-workers or my mom.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Lmao those were theoretical situations. I'm single and will tell girls straight up I used gear. I tell all my friends I use gear, I just don't tell co-workers or my mom.



lol...was fuuuking with ya


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 14, 2015)

Jenner said:


> so you have a wife and a fiance????



yes, clearly.....hes got his shit in order.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 14, 2015)

My wife didn't know about the first few cycles, then when I started playing scientist it was pretty hard to hide.  I just said at least I know exactly what is in everything and she said, "good point.". She doesn't mind as long as I stay healthy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 14, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Lmao those were theoretical situations. I'm single and will tell girls straight up I used gear. I tell all my friends I use gear, I just don't tell co-workers or my mom.



Bad move Dude. I wouldn't be telling random hoes you are on gear...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2015)

If your interested in keeping a healthy relationship with her don't keep secrets. Ask her if you can do a cycle of steroids hand her a printed statement of the facts. Tell her about blood work testosterone therapy and how you think it's going to help you be more productive physically mentally and sexually. Maybe say something like you show me your thing and I will show you mine aka is there anything new she would like to try. Maybe offer her a trip to the beauty parlor or gift card to the mall. Bribe her with things she wants. You may have to give a little to get what you want.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bad move Dude. I wouldn't be telling random hoes you are on gear...



Why, what r they gonna do? I don't advertise that I do it but if anyone asks me I tell them the truth. I don't ink authorities give a shit about some guy using gear.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 14, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Why, what r they gonna do? I don't advertise that I do it but if anyone asks me I tell them the truth. I don't ink authorities give a shit about some guy using gear.



Trust me, when you run into a psycho, and it's inevitable at some point, and she calls the cops and tells them you're on gear, they will care.

Do what you want...I'm just trying to look out for you.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bad move Dude. I wouldn't be telling random hoes you are on gear...



Why, what r they gonna do? I don't advertise that I do it but if anyone asks me I tell them the truth. I don't ink authorities give a shit about some guy using gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Why, what r they gonna do? I don't advertise that I do it but if anyone asks me I tell them the truth. I don't ink authorities give a shit about some guy using gear.


If she says you have some they will show up with a warrant. If she claims you hit her they will believe it because of roid rage. Your employer and family will be told.

You are opening yourself up to negative consequences.

Do a risk benefit analysis. There is no benefit but there is plenty of risk.

Keep your mouth shut. Look at the headlines. Your average joe thinks steroids are roughly the equivalent of injecting Satan's semen.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If she says you have some they will show up with a warrant. If she claims you hit her they will believe it because of roid rage. Your employer and family will be told.
> 
> You are opening yourself up to negative consequences.
> 
> ...



"I don't ink authorities give a shit about some guy using gear."



you would be shocked to see what they do sometimes.  Esp how far she goes with it.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If she says you have some they will show up with a warrant. If she claims you hit her they will believe it because of roid rage. Your employer and family will be told.
> 
> You are opening yourself up to negative consequences.
> 
> ...



Ok maybe u guys r right


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 16, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> A girlfriend should not even know about it if at all possible.



Is usually the best case scenario imo too.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If she says you have some they will show up with a warrant. If she claims you hit her they will believe it because of roid rage. Your employer and family will be told.
> 
> You are opening yourself up to negative consequences.
> 
> ...



It's highly unlikely that a judge will issue a warrant on here say. If she came with a bloody nose they don't need a warrant to arrest you they just show up and handcuff you and take you to jail. Take a look at the Thomas Danial Williams steroid bust for example. A confidential informant tells investigators that Thomas Danial Williams is not only using steroids but is selling them along with cocaine and hydrocodone. Three months later they found evidence in his garbage hgh and syringes. Days after that he posted a video on his facebook promoting his steroid web site. Then in June that's right 6 months later he sold testosterone to an FBI informant then again in august he sold him another batch. Then finally 8 months later break his door down and seize a variety of steroids "woo a variety". So after all they went through to bust this dude you think the cops are gunna kick your door down because some bimbo is saying that you might be using some steroids?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 16, 2015)

Hard to get a warrant.  But if she gets mad and calls the cops to your house for a domestic dispute and says "he's on roids--they're in the bathroom".....you're taking a ride because it's probable cause to search your home.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 16, 2015)

joliver said:


> Hard to get a warrant.  But if she gets mad and calls the cops to your house for a domestic dispute and says "he's on roids--they're in the bathroom".....you're taking a ride because it's probable cause to search your home.



He's was saying not to go around telling random hoes. Not a woman that you are living with you. It's just paranoid behavior really so what if a random hoe knows you pumped full of roids. The cops new Ronnie was juiced for years never ****ed him.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 16, 2015)

No girl can make that choice for me but it depends on how much you love her. I have a friend that his GF won't let him run tren due to his temper on it but he can run anything else and he actually is listening to her. She basically gave him the ultimatum tren or me and he picked her.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 16, 2015)

no girl has ever called the police on me so im not to worried about it. but i do agree that its best to not let people know about anything that u do that is illegal


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 16, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> no girl has ever called the police on me so im not to worried about it. but i do agree that its best to not let people know about anything that u do that is illegal


Well, you're still young, give it time.  Had a bitch call the cops on me once and say I was beating her.  It was an outright lie, but they still made me leave while she packed up her shit.  Her ultimate plan was to steal my money, but I fooled that whore.  I hid it in the oven-I knew she'd NEVER look in there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> He's was saying not to go around telling random hoes. Not a woman that you are living with you. It's just paranoid behavior really so what if a random hoe knows you pumped full of roids. The cops new Ronnie was juiced for years never ****ed him.



You only addressed the legal concern but ignored the potential damage to your reputation if word gets out.  People think steroids are worse than heroin. If you are a junkie they say awww its a disease. If you're on steroids people think you're a homicidal cheating piece of shit with a small penis. 

I sure don't want people to think I have a small penis. 

So how come you didn't register here under your first and last name and provide a birth date and address?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> It's highly unlikely that a judge will issue a warrant on here say. If she came with a bloody nose they don't need a warrant to arrest you they just show up and handcuff you and take you to jail. Take a look at the Thomas Danial Williams steroid bust for example. A confidential informant tells investigators that Thomas Danial Williams is not only using steroids but is selling them along with cocaine and hydrocodone. Three months later they found evidence in his garbage hgh and syringes. Days after that he posted a video on his facebook promoting his steroid web site. Then in June that's right 6 months later he sold testosterone to an FBI informant then again in august he sold him another batch. Then finally 8 months later break his door down and seize a variety of steroids "woo a variety". So after all they went through to bust this dude you think the cops are gunna kick your door down because some bimbo is saying that you might be using some steroids?



Also it's not hearsay if the woman says she saw it.  That's eyewitness testimony. Hearsay is if she tells her friend who then tells the cops.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bad move Dude. I wouldn't be telling random hoes you are on gear...





PillarofBalance said:


> You only addressed the legal concern but ignored the potential damage to your reputation if word gets out.  People think steroids are worse than heroin. If you are a junkie they say awww its a disease. If you're on steroids people think you're a homicidal cheating piece of shit with a small penis.
> 
> I sure don't want people to think I have a small penis.
> 
> So how come you didn't register here under your first and last name and provide a birth date and address?



I don't worry about if there is a rumor going around that I use gear let the haters hate. I don't think people in general view steroids as bad as you think they do either.

I don't mind if people think I have a small penis and I'm not going to go out and buy a corvette either.

I didnt register under my full name here because I don't want everyone to know. Don't forget we are talking about random hoes.



PillarofBalance said:


> Also it's not hearsay if the woman says she saw it.  That's eyewitness testimony. Hearsay is if she tells her friend who then tells the cops.



Hearsay - information received from other people that one cannot adequately substantiate. Substantiate - provide evidence or support.

Testimony - evidence or proof provided by existence.

How is it that a crazy woman scorned is going to provide all of this evidence against you to the cops and then have the cops get a judge to issue a warrant to go kick your door down and look for a bottle of anabolic. You can tell a random hoe you use steroids just don't tell her where you stash them. The cops aren't going to ransack your place looking for a bottle of anabolic without a warrant.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

If a broad sees the roids, no hearsay about it. She can testify that she saw it.  I've seen enough law and order AAS to know that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I don't worry about if there is a rumor going around that I use gear let the haters hate. I don't think people in general view steroids as bad as you think they do either.
> 
> I don't mind if people think I have a small penis and I'm not going to go out and buy a corvette either.
> 
> ...



On another forum, a member and his wife were going through a divorce. The wife knew about the guy's steroid use and told her lawyer. The lawyer then used that information to convince the judge to award full custody of the children to the mother. The woman, out of vindictiveness, also called the man's employer. He worked a sensitive job and was obligated under contract to submit to drug testing at anytime for any reason. He ended up losing his job. 

The issue also isn't about letting haters hate. The issue is about word getting out that you are using controlled and illegal substances. I don't give a fukk what haters want to think but I do not want anybody knowing what I do in my personal time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

The long and short of it is that McDuffy tells girls and friends he used steroids. POB came along and said it's not a good idea they might tell on you this and that. I'm saying let them tell on you it's going to be hard to prove. Then it turned into well if she says you beat her up and the cop's come to your house. Ya what if and what if she buy's an eight ball of coke and puts it in your medicine cabinet and what if she says you punched her in the belly and raped her. Dude all these what ifs and or butts. I'd rather be the guy that admits he's used steroids than the guy that everybody knows does and lies about it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> The long and short of it is that McDuffy tells girls and friends he used steroids. POB came along and said it's not a good idea they might tell on you this and that. I'm saying let them tell on you it's going to be hard to prove. Then it turned into well if she says you beat her up and the cop's come to your house. Ya what if and what if she buy's an eight ball of coke and puts it in your medicine cabinet and what if she says you punched her in the belly and raped her. Dude all these what ifs and or butts. I'd rather be the guy that admits he's used steroids than the guy that everybody knows does and lies about it.



And the long and short of it comes down to: what possible benefit do you get for admitting to being an illegal drug user? There is absolutely none. This isn't narcotics anonymous where you get brownie points for coming clean.   Keep your illegal habits to yourself. If you wish to tell people about your habits fine but please don't advise others to follow suit. It's foolish. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 17, 2015)

No I'm a grown man and for the people that say yes that just means you been wearing panties your entire life like POB :32 (16):and Doc :32 (16):!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> And the long and short of it comes down to: what possible benefit do you get for admitting to being an illegal drug user? There is absolutely none. This isn't narcotics anonymous where you get brownie points for coming clean.   Keep your illegal habits to yourself. If you wish to tell people about your habits fine but please don't advise others to follow suit. It's foolish. Loose lips sink ships.



Your fear is more powerful than your will to be genuine. Thats who you are that's the how you operate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Your fear is more powerful than your will to be genuine. Thats who you are that's the how you operate.



When my freedom is at stake you bet your ass I'll operate in a manner to keep myself from being caged like an animal. Have you ever been locked up? Have you ever been on the other side of the law? Have you ever had your freedom stripped from you by a man in a robe or a man with a badge? Have your rights ever been violated by the ppl sworn to uphold them? Have you ever seen life from behind bars or is the extent of your experience the latest episode of Law and Order? If not you are in no position to talk and your pretentiousness, naïveté, and desire to be looked at as the cool guy is more powerful than your will to be safe and take care of your responsibilities. You can continue to play the role of the Lone Ranger who seeks acceptance from others for being "genuine" but don't you dare pretend to know or guess how genuine I am. The people I care about on this board know first hand and don't give a fukk about whether i keep my drug use to myself or share it "with random hoes". In short you're an idiot, a fraud. Someone who desperately wants to be so genuine that they can't keep their mouth shut and instead is willing to brag to every random hoe " hey look I use steroids. I told you so I'm genuine. Come sleep with me bc I'm so genuine".


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> No I'm a grown man and for the people that say yes that just means you been wearing panties your entire life like POB :32 (16):and Doc :32 (16):!



You should have seen POB's panties this past Sunday. SSB, bands, and mono equalled a freakishly strong ginger wearing a g string so small it could double as a garrote


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Your fear is more powerful than your will to be genuine. Thats who you are that's the how you operate.



 Why would you say this to one of the most respected and helpful guys on the board? 

You better apologize. Now I'm going count to 10.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> If a broad sees the roids, no hearsay about it. She can testify that she saw it.  I've seen enough law and order AAS to know that.



This is true and happens more often than you think.  In addition, if she takes LE back to where she 'thinks' there is a schedule____/ whatever in the vicinity they wont need a warrant it is their job to find it.

This goes for roommates, landlords, apt/hotel mgrs you name it.  Anyone with good cause to have been in your pad can get a search initiated. BTW warrants move a lot faster than you think.  Especially if there are kids in the area.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> Why would you say this to one of the most respected and helpful guys on the board?
> 
> You better apologize. Now I'm going count to 10.....





DocDePanda187123 said:


> And the long and short of it comes down to: what possible benefit do you get for admitting to being an illegal drug user? There is absolutely none. This isn't narcotics anonymous where you get brownie points for coming clean.   Keep your illegal habits to yourself. If you wish to tell people about your habits fine but please don't advise others to follow suit. It's foolish. Loose lips sink ships.



I should apologize for a true statement that he admits to? I'm not the one that got aggravated with someone else's opinion, started mocking & condescending someone with a holier than thou verbal attack. I can't be the guy that lies to people about the steroids. I don't think people are that ignorant and I don't want them thinking I'm a liar.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I should apologize for a true statement that he admits to? I'm not the one that got aggravated with someone else's opinion, started mocking & condescending someone with a holier than thou verbal attack. I can't be the guy that lies to people about the steroids. I don't think people are that ignorant and I don't want them thinking I'm a liar.



One...........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I should apologize for a true statement that he admits to? I'm not the one that got aggravated with someone else's opinion, started mocking & condescending someone with a holier than thou verbal attack. I can't be the guy that lies to people about the steroids. I don't think people are that ignorant and I don't want them thinking I'm a liar.



It's just as easy to keep your mouth shut as it is to brag to your random hoes. 

When you attempt to play internet psychologist I'll treat you the same. You had your diagnosis and I had mine, I wasn't attacking you only playing Freud to your Pavlov.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's just as easy to keep your mouth shut as it is to brag to your random hoes.
> 
> When you attempt to play internet psychologist I'll treat you the same. You had your diagnosis and I had mine, I wasn't attacking you only playing Freud to your Pavlov.



Internet psychologist? By saying I don't worry about a hoe ratting me out Id rather not be a liar.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2015)

really guys.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Internet psychologist? By saying I don't worry about a hoe ratting me out Id rather not be a liar.



One and seven eighths.....


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> really guys.............................................................................................................................................................



It's a slow day at work Jen. Don't take this from me!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> It's a slow day at work Jen. Don't take this from me!



hahahahahaha...carry on


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Lmao those were theoretical situations. I'm single and will tell girls straight up I used gear. I tell all my friends I use gear, I just don't tell co-workers or my mom.



If girls and friends ask me I will tell them I have used steroids. I'm not going to tell them who, what, when, where or how I got it. Or where it is and if I have some now where it is stashed at. This spit spat evolves around McDuffy and how he straight up tells _girls_ and _friends_ he _used_ gear. And how DDP said he should keep it a big secret regardless of if it is totally obvious just lie to people it's safer. Then I came in and said I'd rather be the straight up guy than the liar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll stick with lying and feel good about it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'll stick with lying and feel good about it.



lol, doesn't keep me from sleeping at night!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Internet psychologist? By saying I don't worry about a hoe ratting me out Id rather not be a liar.



No, by attempting to define my genuineness based on the fact I keep my personal business to myself when it doesn't concern anybody and by attempting your own holier than thou attitude.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

Do you think this guy gave a toss about if a hoe knew he was jacked?







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh yea, Arnold is the north to my moral compass.....


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Do you think this guy gave a toss about if a hoe knew he was jacked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao....a cig, glass of wine and fried chicken (that's what it looks like)...fuukin awesome


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Do you think this guy gave a toss about if a hoe knew he was jacked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arnold didn't advertise his use. He had aspirations of stardom and being a public figure. As he was on the rise, being a smart man, he got in front of the inevitable negative news.  He wanted the public to hear his narrative versus some broke ass weight lifter trying to get his 15 minutes of fame by outing the great arnold.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lmao....a cig, glass of wine and fried chicken (that's what it looks like)...fuukin awesome



That's a joint


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> That's a joint



hahahahahaha....even better!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 17, 2015)

I've talked to Arnold

He thinks all females should do the dishes and shut the fuk up


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I've talked to Arnold
> 
> He thinks all females should do the dishes and shut the fuk up



lol, that's only for married women with kids!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

When you tell someone you don't use steroids they act like the believe you to your face but deep down in side they are screamimg






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> When you tell someone you don't use steroids they act like the believe you to your face but deep down in side they are screamimg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And when you do tell someone you use steroids they act like they don't care then they steal your kids away from you, they use i
That info against you in order to obtain a reduced sentence, and/or your admittance can be used against you in a court of law. So I'll take your "you're a fukking liar" and raise you "my children would be more important to me than anything anybody thought of me".


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> And when you do tell someone you use steroids they act like they don't care then they steal your kids away from you, they use i
> That info against you in order to obtain a reduced sentence, and/or your admittance can be used against you in a court of law. So I'll take your "you're a fukking liar" and raise you "my children would be more important to me than anything anybody thought of me".



McDuffy said he's a single man and don't forget my dear sir we are talking about McDuffy


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> McDuffy said he's a single man and don't forget my dear sir we are talking about McDuffy



So my dear sir, McDuffy will never have kids? He'll never have to worry about this issue in he future? He shouldn't work on building good habits now but wait till it's too late?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> When you tell someone you don't use steroids they act like the believe you to your face but deep down in side they are screamimg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deep down inside, this is a ridiculous argument.  So you will endanger your freedom by breaking the law, but you just can't bring yourself to be deceptive to a drunken bar fly? This is one principled man.  Break the law...never your word. Hahahaha!

This actually reminds me of rookie roid-heads. They just can't wait to tell EVERYONE.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Oh yea, Arnold is the north to my moral compass.....



LMAO yea all you gotta do now is get your mistress pregnant and have your wife borderline raise the child for 10 years lol


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> Arnold didn't advertise his use. He had aspirations of stardom and being a public figure. As he was on the rise, being a smart man, he got in front of the inevitable negative news.  He wanted the public to hear his narrative versus some broke ass weight lifter trying to get his 15 minutes of fame by outing the great arnold.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the original release of pumping Iron show footage of Arnold pinning himself?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> So my dear sir, McDuffy will never have kids? He'll never have to worry about this issue in he future? He shouldn't work on building good habits now but wait till it's too late?



The plan is to be jacked as ****, bang mad b*tches, never have kids, and live til i'm 50. Hopefully no woman ruins this plan for me


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the original release of pumping Iron show footage of Arnold pinning himself?



Shut up McDuffy. Nobody cares about you!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 17, 2015)

My dad once told me it's only a secret when one person knows it......I was too young to understand at the time he told me this.....as I've grown up I now understand and agree.....for those of us on Dr. prescribed trt its one thing to discuss that piece.  Anything extra I'd urge caution......those not on trt included.  Remember, nothing ends well.  Any relationship that ends could put you in serious legal jeopardy.

So, in my opinion a girlfriend should never be told in the first place.  So remember it's only a secret when one person knows it......and another appropriate statement that fits, "Good guys finish last."


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> Deep down inside, this is a ridiculous argument.  So you will endanger your freedom by breaking the law, but you just can't bring yourself to be deceptive to a drunken bar fly? This is one principled man.  Break the law...never your word. Hahahaha!
> 
> This actually reminds me of rookie roid-heads. They just can't wait to tell EVERYONE.



No ones talking about drunk bar flies here were talking about McDuffy telling girls that he meets and his friends that he used steroids. Big Deal.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> No ones talking about drunk bar flies here were talking about McDuffy telling girls that he meets and his friends that he used steroids. Big Deal.



Ok. Good to know where the line is. Friends that can judge you and spread the poison within your inner circle--check. Rando whores--no good.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 17, 2015)

Bunch of nerds should get off the computer and drink a beer

Law breakers


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> Ok. Good to know where the line is. Friends that can judge you and spread the poison within your inner circle--check. Rando whores--no good.



If your worried about judgement by your peers and your inner circle means so much to you than don't use steroids. Fully conform yourself to they're expectations of you. Don't try and outshine them by using steroids and then telling them your just naturally a superior human being. Because after all they are your friends and you wouldn't want them to find out your a fraud.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> If your worried about judgement by your peers and your inner circle means so much to you than don't use steroids. Fully conform yourself to they're expectations of you. Don't try and outshine them by using steroids and then telling them your just naturally a superior human being. Because after all they are your friends and you wouldn't want them to find out your a fraud.



I am a superior human being. I'm the rare individual that used steroids to extend beyond their natural potential. I'm a competitor. I do what I need to do to compete.

Call me a fraud again....I dare you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> I am a superior human being. I'm the rare individual that used steroids to extend beyond their natural potential. I'm a competitor. I do what I need to do to compete.
> 
> Call me a fraud again....I dare you.



If you use steroids and go around telling people you don't that makes you a fraud.  Not that you used the steroids makes you a fraud but that you lied and said you didn't is what makes you a fraud.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> If you use steroids and go around telling people you don't that makes you a fraud.  Not that you used the steroids makes you a fraud but that you lied and said you didn't is what makes you a fraud.



I don't say anything about it. If they ask, they are offensive...no problems lying to an asshole about breaking the law.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> I don't say anything about it. If they ask, they are offensive...no problems lying to an asshole about breaking the law.



Game, set, match


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> I don't say anything about it. If they ask, they are offensive...no problems lying to an asshole about breaking the law.



Fair enough I take it back your as genuine as they come. Your 100% natural and your just gifted. Thanks for the reputation comment. I never said you were a fraud I said if you lie about it your a fraud. What else would you call it when a guy tells a lie?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 17, 2015)

Covering his and his families ass it doesnt fukkin matter what i tell you


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Fair enough I take it back your as genuine as they come. Your 100% natural and your just gifted. Thanks for the reputation comment. I never said you were a fraud I said if you lie about it your a fraud. What else would you call it when a guy tells a lie?



You're welcome. I thought I'd test your resolve on not caring about what others thought of you by dinging your rep. You did bring it up, so I'd recommend you double down on your commitment. 

For the last time, I don't bring it up. If you do, you're an asshole. If you're an asshole, enjoy the bucket of creatine and protein lie.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 17, 2015)

Sometimes I read threads and feel like I got dumber...this is one of them.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 17, 2015)

I tell no one. Period. My wife just thinks it's always my TRT dose. Does that make me a fraud? No, that makes me intelligent.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yesterday a girl sucked my nipples, my first time


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok who is the butt hurt phag that negged the new guy

Lookin in Docs general direction


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok who is the butt hurt phag that negged the new guy
> 
> Lookin in Docs general direction



It was doc. And I don't lie.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> I don't say anything about it. If they ask, they are offensive...no problems lying to an asshole about breaking the law.



We are talking about your friends. Stay focused. If what I said about fraud didn't ring true it would not have offended you. Sorry I hurt your feelings but the neg rep wasn't justifiable. I haven't broke rules or given people bad advise I've only spoken my opinion.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> We are talking about your friends. Stay focused.



I'm on it. Be back shortly....


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> I'm on it. Be back shortly....



Ok, I'm back. Turns out I don't have any. The interweb is my only life.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm negative repping joli


----------



## Yaya (Jul 17, 2015)

Doc stop negging people u asshole

I negged some dude the other day while I was in line at the car wash... I almost got a $500 fine


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 17, 2015)

joliver said:


> Ok, I'm back. Turns out I don't have any. The interweb is my only life.



This is true, but most of us don't even like him because he's an internet thug.   One of the best known of our time.  Joli is like the Tyson of the 90s.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> This is true, but most of us don't even like him because he's an internet thug.   One of the best known of our time.  Joli is like the Tyson of the 90s.



You bite off one e-ear and now this shit. Jesus.  Hey Herm, I gotta tell you a secret...come closer...

Nobody likes Joli. It's a sad fact....


----------



## Joliver (Jul 17, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Doc stop negging people u asshole
> 
> I negged some dude the other day while I was in line at the car wash... I almost got a $500 fine



Muahahahahaha! It was me!!!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Doc stop negging people u asshole
> 
> I negged some dude the other day while I was in line at the car wash... I almost got a $500 fine



Yaya being called an asshole by you is like having Jesus tell me I'm getting OG status in heaven. I'll take it!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> If your worried about judgement by your peers and your inner circle means so much to you than don't use steroids. Fully conform yourself to they're expectations of you. Don't try and outshine them by using steroids and then telling them your just naturally a superior human being. Because after all they are your friends and you wouldn't want them to find out your a fraud.



This funny bc just earlier you were trying to say I had a holier than thou attitude towards you. Oh my how the tables have turned....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok who is the butt hurt phag that negged the new guy
> 
> Lookin in Docs general direction



I'm definitely butt hurt....Iron1 has a pp as big as his hands


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 17, 2015)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What was this thread about again?



Whether or not you're a fraud! Jury has reached a verdict, you are the baby's father.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Whether or not you're a fraud! Jury has reached a verdict, you are the baby's father.



Joke's on you.  I was snipped many years ago


----------



## don draco (Jul 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> If your interested in keeping a healthy relationship with her don't keep secrets. Ask her if you can do a cycle of steroids hand her a printed statement of the facts. Tell her about blood work testosterone therapy and how you think it's going to help you be more productive physically mentally and sexually. Maybe say something like you show me your thing and I will show you mine aka is there anything new she would like to try. *Maybe offer her a trip to the beauty parlor or gift card to the mall. Bribe her with things she wants.* You may have to give a little to get what you want.



So keeping secrets is not conducive to maintaining a healthy relationship, but bribery and manipulation is?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler dates catholic virgins thats why he's honest,
He's trynna get more than just holy butt sex


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

don draco said:


> So keeping secrets is not conducive to maintaining a healthy relationship, but bribery and manipulation is?



Your a day late don my participation in this debate is over. Your futile attempt at hey guys look at me I can do it too is null and void. Nice try at the I'm a genius type of sentence. Swing and a miss with it's no rhythm and it's lackluster.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Your a day late don my participation in this debate is over. Your futile attempt at hey guys look at me I can do it too is null and void. Nice try at the I'm a genius type of sentence. Swing and a miss with it's no rhythm and it's lackluster.



If your participation in this debate was over you never would have repsonded. An attempt at backing down bc you can't explain that away is what this is.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Your a day late don my participation in this debate is over. Your futile attempt at hey guys look at me I can do it too is null and void. Nice try at the I'm a genius type of sentence. Swing and a miss with it's no rhythm and it's lackluster.



This can't be over, I like reading new updates on this thread. Quick Zeigler talk shit about someone's totals or something just don't let the thread die


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What was this thread about again?



Buttsex, every thread is about Buttsex


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If your participation in this debate was over you never would have repsonded. An attempt at backing down bc you can't explain that away is what this is.



Explain what away?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 18, 2015)

I just gave u rep points ziegler, u r now green again. Now u gotta give me a positive rep. #repspoints4repspoints #thanks4thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Explain what away?



If your participation is over then you won't care. Don't worry about, it's quite obvious.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> I just gave u rep points ziegler, u r now green again. Now u gotta give me a positive rep. #repspoints4repspoints #thanks4thanks



Thank you sir I guess don was embarrassed about how I responded to his hey everybody I'm a cool guy too post and negged me. I was just trying to say at least the other guy's that were spit spattin earlier had a little lead in their pencil. His belated buffoonery wasn't up to snuff. Had to tell him to ride the bench.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Thank you sir I guess don was embarrassed about how I responded to his hey everybody I'm a cool guy too post and negged me. I was just trying to say at least the other guy's that were spit spattin earlier had a little lead in their pencil.



Stop being a fraud please. 

Lol, The more you type away on your keyboard the more evident it is you don't know what you're talking about. Ppl live in different. Time zones and have lives outside the forum. So now he can't comment on his opinions and thoughts bc he didn't do it by your deadline? Give me a break and go back to being the hypocritical saint you claim to be.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Stop being a fraud please.
> 
> Lol, The more you type away on your keyboard the more evident it is you don't know what you're talking about. Ppl live in different. Time zones and have lives outside the forum. So now he can't comment on his opinions and thoughts bc he didn't do it by your deadline? Give me a break and go back to being the hypocritical saint you claim to be.



Sir he dug up a post from 3 days ago. Coming at me with some lame ass wanna be Aristotle philosophy. I didn't mind having a debate with you guy's but don't send me someone from a minor league.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Sir he dug up a post from 3 days ago. Coming at me with some lame ass wanna be Aristotle philosophy. I didn't mind having a debate with you guy's but don't send me someone from a minor league.



Hahahahaha. So if he hasn't logged in in 2wks he can no longer post his thoughts? Your first post in this thread was digging up a post POB had made 2days prior to your entry in this debate you fukking hypocrite. 

And once again, I kindly ask you to stop being a fraud but I guess that's one prayer that won't be answered.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Hahahahaha. So if he hasn't logged in in 2wks he can no longer post his thoughts? Your first post in this thread was digging up a post POB had made 2days prior to your entry in this debate you fukking hypocrite.
> 
> And once again, I kindly ask you to stop being a fraud but I guess that's one prayer that won't be answered.



Why do you keep calling me a fraud? Why are you jumping in and protecting these guys? I have never disrespected you. Am I supposed to just lay down when some ding bat comes at me with some ridiculous out of the woodwork statement, in a relationship your not allowed a tit for a tat ?


----------



## don draco (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Your a day late don my participation in this debate is over. Your futile attempt at hey guys look at me I can do it too is null and void. Nice try at the I'm a genius type of sentence. Swing and a miss with it's no rhythm and it's lackluster.





Zeigler said:


> Sir he dug up a post from 3 days ago. Coming at me with some lame ass wanna be Aristotle philosophy. I didn't mind having a debate with you guy's but don't send me someone from a minor league.



A day late? I wasn't aware that there was a deadline for participation in this thread.  I understand that you don't understand the definition of the word "conducive," but my question was by no means a "genius type of sentence."  I apologize if it caused you that much trouble.  Perhaps that's why you still haven't answered me. Would you like me to rephrase the question to make it more comprehensible for you?  

The bottom line is that I asked you a simple, straightforward question but you've failed to respond and defend your position.  Your aggression displays nothing more than your inability to defend yourself. So call it "lame ass wanna be Aristotle philosophy" if you'd like, but that's the exact response I expected -- none at all.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Why do you keep calling me a fraud? Why are you jumping in and protecting these guys? I have never disrespected you. Am I supposed to just lay down when some ding bat comes at me with some ridiculous out of the woodwork in a relationship your not allowed a tit for a tat ?



Bc by your own definition you are a fraud. 

Who am I protecting? These guys are capable of protecting themselves but I find amusement in pointing out your inconsistencies.

Edit* Nice deflection. Now answer this question, why can you dig up a 2day old post to argue with but another member, Don, cannot? Is the cutoff line 3days and not 2?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

don draco said:


> A day late? I wasn't aware that there was a deadline for participation in this thread.  I understand that you don't understand the definition of the word "conducive," but my question was by no means a "genius type of sentence."  I apologize if it caused you that much trouble.  Perhaps that's why you still haven't answered me. Would you like me to rephrase the question to make it more comprehensible for you?
> 
> The bottom line is that I asked you a simple, straightforward question but you've failed to respond and defend your position.  Your aggression displays nothing more than your inability to defend yourself. So call it "lame ass wanna be Aristotle philosophy" if you'd like, but that's the exact response I expected -- none at all.



The answer to the bazaar conglomeration of a question is that big deal I said if you ask her respectfully and intelligently and she says no. Then try to make it worth her while by giving her a trip to the beauty parlor. What is wrong with that ?


DocDePanda187123 said:


> Bc by your own definition you are a fraud.
> 
> Who am I protecting? These guys are capable of protecting themselves but I find amusement in pointing out your inconsistencies.
> 
> Edit* Nice deflection. Now answer this question, why can you dig up a 2day old post to argue with but another member, Don, cannot? Is the cutoff line 3days and not 2?



Sir I don't think you are using fraud in it's proper context your just using it to egg on the riot.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> The answer to the bazaar conglomeration of a question is that big deal I said if you ask her respectfully and intelligently and she says no. Then try to make it worth her while by giving her a trip to the beauty parlor. What is wrong with that ?



Don't try and spin this now. You were pretty clear about how you would "bribe" the chick. Lol @ thinking you have some sort of moral high ground for being truthful about your steroid use when it's just as easy to keep your mouth shut than to say something and then mention bribery in another breath. 




> Sir I don't think you are using fraud in it's proper context your just using it to egg on the riot.



Sir I'm using fraud in the context YOU YOURSELF defined it as.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Don't try and spin this now. You were pretty clear about how you would "bribe" the chick. Lol @ thinking you have some sort of moral high ground for being truthful about your steroid use when it's just as easy to keep your mouth shut than to say something and then mention bribery in another breath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is mundane your just grabbing at straws now.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Bribe - persuade someone to act in ones favor,typically dishonestly or illegally by a gift or other inducement. Typically doesn't mean only and especially if your talking about your wife and a beauty parlor. Stop grabbing at straw's here. Ya I said bribe her with things she wants meaning persuade her decision with gifts big deal.



Once again follow along:

You attempted to take the moral high ground by not lying about your use and claiming those who did were frauds. Bribery is no more of a moral high ground than the fraud you claimed others were conducting. 



> How does me arguing that hiding the truth about your steroid use make me a fraud?



By your definition a fraud is someone who lies about something. You lied about being done with this discussion yet you keep coming back to it like a train wreck from which you cannot divert your attention away from. 

Now for the third time, hopefully third time is the charm but I doubt it, why is your self imposed deadline on being able to respond to posts applicable to Don but not yourself? Are you a better person than he is? Do you have more rights on the forum than he does? Do you believe yourself to be above your own rules?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Once again follow along:
> 
> You attempted to take the moral high ground by not lying about your use and claiming those who did were frauds. Bribery is no more of a moral high ground than the fraud you claimed others were conducting.
> 
> ...




I <3 u Doccie Poo


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2015)

I read a thread not long ago that would pertain to this topic.  There was an aspiring wanna be cop that had a buddy that used gear.  The wanna be cop then approached his buddy about getting some gear.  The guy helped him out by selling to the wanna be cop.  Guess what happened next.....

To further his career the wanna be cop set up his buddy.  The guy was busted for selling.

What we do is illegal.  Do not take it lightly.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler post up make friends....good things will come ur way


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Zeigler post up make friends....good things will come ur way



I was naughty while you slept. Call me an asshole Yaya. Please!


----------



## nightster (Jul 18, 2015)

Good times!!! I have no more popcorn now.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I was naughty while you slept. Call me an asshole Yaya. Please!








Not the next best thing but for these purposes it will do.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 18, 2015)

Sometimes i tell white girls im Asian so they think there not gonna be destroyed by the mamba.....


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Once again follow along:
> 
> You attempted to take the moral high ground by not lying about your use and claiming those who did were frauds. Bribery is no more of a moral high ground than the fraud you claimed others were conducting.



Pay closer attention and stop making things up out of thin air as you go along. Bribery - persuade (someone) to act in ones favor. by a gift of money or other inducement. So I said if your girl doesn't want to let you take steroids and I say offer her a trip to the beauty parlor or bribe her with gifts that is immoral and fraudulent? That's not fraudulent that's telling your woman I want to look good and I will help you look good too. 

If a girl or friend asks you if you've ever taken steroids and you say no that doesn't make you a fraud or a liar ok are you happy now. I take it back being a liar doesn't make you a fraud. It makes you an honest person that just doesn't want to get busted by the cops. There's a good chance they are going to march down to the sheriffs department and tell them you have admitted to the use of steroids and are looking rather yoked. 

That's the reason you don't want to admit it to anyone. Not because you want them to think your just gifted and far superior genetically then normal people that aren't 6 ft 250 7% body fat with veins popping out everywhere that just you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Pay closer attention and stop making things up out of thin air as you go along. Bribery - persuade (someone) to act in ones favor. by a gift of money or other inducement. So I said if your girl doesn't want to let you take steroids and I say offer her a trip to the beauty parlor or bribe her with gifts that is immoral and fraudulent? That's not fraudulent that's telling your woman I want to look good and I will help you look good too.



I think you need to pay closer attention. I never said bribery is fraudulent. I said it was no more morally correct than the fraud you claimed. 

No, telling your girl you want her to look good and help her to look good would be you offering to take her to the salon without expecting anything in return. The fact you only do so to get her to acquiesce to something she never would have to begin with makes it no more moral than what we're talking about here. 



> If a girl or friend asks you if you've ever taken steroids and you say no that doesn't make you a fraud or a liar ok are you happy now. I take it back being a liar doesn't make you a fraud. It makes you an honest person that just doesn't want to get busted by the cops. There's a good chance they are going to march down to the sheriffs department and tell them you have admitted to the use of steroids and are looking rather yoked.



Well there were several instances in this thread alone where that happened or something similar where the admittance to illegal drug use was used against the person doing the admitting. And bribing your partner just makes you a bastion of morality doesn't it? 



> That's the reason you don't want to admit it to anyone. Not because you want them to think your just gifted and far superior genetically then normal people that aren't 6 ft 250 7% body fat with veins popping out everywhere that just you.



You must have me mistaken with a bodybuilder. I have no aesthetic motivations for my steroid use. I am a Strength First athlete who competes in competitive powerlifting in a NON-DRUG TESTED CLASS. Why? Bc I don't want to have an unfair advantage over those competing naturally. So get off your high horse and open your eyes to the facts. Admitting drug use to those who have no need to know is a potential catastrophe waiting to happen. If you can't see that get your vision and/or reading comprehension checked as I'm running out of logical ways to prove that you your illogical beliefs.


And you conveniently keep trying to distract Don and myself from the very pertinent question posed to you earlier. Namely, why do rules apply to others but not yourself? Why can you repsond to a 2 day old post but Don can't to a 3day old post. If you respond to anything from this particular post, PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY AND RIGHT IN THIS WORLD, ANSWER US THIS FIRST AND FOREMOST


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2015)

Maybe if you guys would concentrate more on lifting, and stopped posting so much in this thread, we would all be jacked like zei!!  Zei admited yesterday in the chat that he most likely looked better then  most of the guys on ug.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2015)

Why are you so worried about don. I answered his question. I never said he broke any rules. I said your a day late don and that his question was a clusterfk of grammar. Big whoop are you his dad?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

MeanHerm said:


> Maybe if you guys would concentrate more on lifting, and stopped posting so much in this thread, we would all be jacked like zei!!  Zei admited yesterday in the chat that he most likely looked better then  most of the guys on ug.



I'm waiting for my gym clothes to come out the washer and then I've got a lifting date with this cute Cambodian chick who has amazing Oly squat form. Plus I don't want to be jacked. I want to be as strong as Joliver, POB, Big Worm, DYS, Ecks, Steel, Alpha, etc


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQFxmAdyKcg


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Why are you so worried about don. I answered his question. I never said he broke any rules. I said your a day late don and that his question was a clusterfk of grammar. Big whoop are you his dad?



It was my question first and I want to know why rules seemingly don't apply to you. 

Now you're a grammar nazi when you can't even spell you're right and Don wrote in eloquence unmatched by even the White a house press secretary? I'm not one to usually say this during a debate but you truly are an idiot and don't even realize it. Please google search the "Dunning Kruger Effect" and sit down and carefully consider how it may apply to you.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 18, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Sometimes i tell white girls im Asian so they think there not gonna be destroyed by the mamba.....



Was wondering when you were going to chime in with some senseless witticism


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It was my question first and I want to know why rules seemingly don't apply to you.
> 
> Now you're a grammar nazi when you can't even spell you're right and Don wrote in eloquence unmatched by even the White a house press secretary? I'm not one to usually say this during a debate but you truly are an idiot and don't even realize it. Please google search the "Dunning Kruger Effect" and sit down and carefully consider how it may apply to you.



Doc,

I've read through the past XX number of senseless posts between you and this guy, bro you are not going to make him see the light...the whole horse to water analogy. You've made your point...repeatedly, and quite well I might add. Just let it go. there is a word that I'm thinking of...oh yeah, Karma. Give it time and this one will take care of it self.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Doc,
> 
> I've read through the past XX number of senseless posts between you and this guy, bro you are not going to make him see the light...the whole horse to water analogy. You've made your point...repeatedly, and quite well I might add. Just let it go. there is a word that I'm thinking of...oh yeah, Karma. Give it time and this one will take care of it self.



Your point is valid IWGB. My persistence is bc I was bored while brewing up some test and now waiting for laundry to finish plus I am optimistic at times to think repetition can make someone see the light. You're probably right and following your advice would alleviate the cramps in my fingers from all this typing lol. thanks for leading this horse to the watering hole!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow this thread has gone full potato.

This isn't a factual discussion here. There is no right or wrong.  Just one persons preference.

Some guys don't tell their own wives. Mine pins me.  Each relationship is different.

So stfu lol


----------



## Joliver (Jul 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow this thread has gone full potato.
> 
> This isn't a factual discussion here. There is no right or wrong.  Just one persons preference.
> 
> ...



One fact remains: the fewer people that know you are a felon, the less likely your chances of getting nailed...in the butt...in prison.

So by deductive logic, people that tell others like prison butt sex....ziggy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 18, 2015)

joliver said:


> One fact remains: the fewer people that know you are a felon, the less likely your chances of getting nailed...in the butt...in prison.
> 
> So by deductive logic, people that tell others like prison butt sex....ziggy.



Lmao. I'm so glad you were referred to as the village idiot otherwise we might never have met and created such a beautiful love story spanning across multiple boards


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 18, 2015)

This is when doc yells

AAAAALALALLALALALALALALALALALLALA 
.....boom


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 19, 2015)

joliver said:


> One fact remains: the fewer people that know you are a felon, the less likely your chances of getting nailed...in the butt...in prison.
> 
> So by deductive logic, people that tell others like prison butt sex....ziggy.



You can't argue with this reasoning, Ziggy r u trying to come out of the closest with this thread?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It was my question first and I want to know why rules seemingly don't apply to you.
> 
> Now you're a grammar nazi when you can't even spell you're right and Don wrote in eloquence unmatched by even the White a house press secretary? I'm not one to usually say this during a debate but you truly are an idiot and don't even realize it. Please google search the "Dunning Kruger Effect" and sit down and carefully consider how it may apply to you.



Eloquence? We must be reading different posts, what I heard him spew was uh nails on uh chalk board horrible conglomeration of sentence massacre. Yuck! At least you can construct something that sounds fluent. Oh wait nope I was wrong your awful and just as horrible as Don. Did you read that sentence you wrote in a feeble attempt to disembowel my handy work. 

Read the sentence starting at Now your a grammar Nazi. You flow lame with the nouns and even worse with the verbs go pump some iron. Your flow compared to mine is like wine compared to piss!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2015)

joliver said:


> One fact remains: the fewer people that know you are a felon, the less likely your chances of getting nailed...in the butt...in prison.
> 
> So by deductive logic, people that tell others like prison butt sex....ziggy.



I haven't used any steroids since 2005. The OP McDuffy stated he tells girls and his friends he used steroids, not hes on steroids.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 19, 2015)

What are steroids?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 19, 2015)

I think Zeig would fit in well at Ology !!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 19, 2015)

Seeker said:


> No chic can convince me to stop doing what I love. They never have, they never will.



This..



BigGameHunter said:


> A girlfriend should not even know about it if at all possible.



..and this






/thread


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> I think Zeig would fit in well at Ology !!!



No thanks, I'm doing fine here. I follow the rules I don't give bad advice. My policy of truth when it comes to someone asking if I've done steroids isn't too popular (its just my opinion im not telling people they should follow suit). That doesn't mean I need to pack my things and go to ology does it? Other than this spit spat I get along great and have respect for doc. That was rude red especially because I think your a cool dude.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 19, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> No thanks, I'm doing fine here. I follow the rules I don't give bad advice. My policy of truth when it comes to someone asking if I've done steroids isn't too popular (its just my opinion im not telling people they should follow suit). That doesn't mean I need to pack my things and go to ology does it? Other than this spit spat I get along great and have respect for doc. That was rude red especially because I think your a cool dude.



This place is definitely not for the faint of heart or those with thin skin.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> This place is definitely not for the faint of heart or those with thin skin.



My feelings aren't hurt. Just wonder why in the chat box he was cool with me and now he's throwing me in front of a bus. Fair weather friend I guess.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> My feelings aren't hurt. Just wonder why in the chat box he was cool with me and now he's throwing me in front of a bus.


Because its not personal. And go to ology is something of a standard "go fuk yourself" phrase around here.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2015)

So he's saying that if someone asks me if I used steroids and I say yes that I need to go **** myself. Understood & I'm staying put this is my home now get used to it.


----------



## Dex (Jul 20, 2015)

DF said:


> I read a thread not long ago that would pertain to this topic.  There was an aspiring wanna be cop that had a buddy that used gear.  The wanna be cop then approached his buddy about getting some gear.  The guy helped him out by selling to the wanna be cop.  Guess what happened next.....
> 
> To further his career the wanna be cop set up his buddy.  The guy was busted for selling.
> 
> What we do is illegal.  Do not take it lightly.



Wasn't Big Ronnie a cop?


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2015)

Dex said:


> Wasn't Big Ronnie a cop?



Big Ronnie has nothing to do with my post.  Lots of cops use AAS.  Doesn't mean they won't bust someone for having them.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 20, 2015)

I didn't say u should leave dude, don't twist my words , I just said you would fit in well with the crew over there , except you'd get banned for your opinion over there !!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys are all cheaters. 

#teamnatty


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> I didn't say u should leave dude, don't twist my words , I just said you would fit in well with the crew over there , except you'd get banned for your opinion over there !!



Oh I see what your saying. The !!! must have threw me off.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 20, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> I didn't say u should leave dude, don't twist my words , I just said you would fit in well with the crew over there , except you'd get banned for your opinion over there !!



Shut up red!!!


----------



## SilverBack (Oct 26, 2021)

girls dont understand this shit, if she doesn't run gear herself she will never understand, dump her ass and find some other girl that is into things you are into


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2021)

SilverBack said:


> girls dont understand this shit, if she doesn't run gear herself she will never understand, dump her ass and find some other girl that is into things you are into


You kicked up a 6 y.o. thread. Still it was kinda cool looking through some of guys who are no longer here.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Ace Corona said:


> For those who are on gear, is it possible that a girlfriend could convince you not to use steroids any more? What kind of a chick would she need to be to have that level of influence on you? Would she have to be a celebrity to sway your opinions, or just a really hot chick? Where would you draw the line? Would you break up with a chick if she tried to get you to quite steroids?


What they don't know won't hurt em. 

Honestly of.course they can women and doctors are the only two that can sway us one way or the other.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 26, 2021)

No


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2021)

What's the carrot she's dangling? 🤔


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 26, 2021)

The other day I was getting ready for work, my wife walked into the bathroom while I had a needle jabbed deep in my glute. She didn't react, didn't blink an eye. I thought how cool of a girl she was for this.

My wife might be able to convince me. Might, the best I can say is I'd hear her out and respect her stance. Girlfriend  though? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## eazy (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> i wouldnt do jack shit for a girlfriend...for a wife then yes i would...now if the girlfriend gave insane head at best i would just lie and say i will stop baby..anything for you..baahahaha


Many years later I still stand behind this


----------



## Bman33 (Oct 26, 2021)

My girlfriend has no idea, I do not share every detail of things I do personally that do not effect her.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 26, 2021)

Oldie but goodie

No heck no. Mine supports it 100% 

She likes me happy, and I’m only happy when I’m making progress.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2021)

I pay the fookin' bills. How I stay in the kind of shape I need to in order to collect that kind of rent isn't her concern and she's completely fine with that. She knows what I do, has known since we met. When things got serious between us, decades ago, I told her everything. When I was coming up, and needed to take a few risks along the way, I let her know. If I were to be struggling health-wise then she'd notice and I'd hear it from her honestly. Aside from that, my Missus and I have a crystal clear understanding of our roles in our relationship and its worked fine for nearly 30 years now. She's my Ride or Die. We're in this together.


----------

